# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  افتادن    جام جهانی در کنکور امسال  فرصتی برای پیشی گرفتن از رقبا

## zamina

جام جهانی  بهترین فرصت برای  سبقت گرفتن است  :Y (513):

----------


## alire

> صحبتم با کسانی هست که  هنوز به صورت جدی   برای  کنکور شروع نکردند شما یی که از تابستان به فکر  قبولی در پزشکی بودی  و به دنبال روز ارمانی بودید که برای کنکور شروع کنید ولی اون روز هیچوقت فرا نرسید  از شنبه شروع میکنم  انجمن نمیام  و  پدر مادرم رو شاد میکنم  کو کجاست چرا هنوز به دنبال  بهترین مشاور بهترین منابع و بهترین دبیر میگردی  ایا تو زمان کافی برای این همه حاشیه داری  توقع داری با جمله گاو مودب نیست فیزیک را یاد بگیری  الان 10   اذره تا الان چند ورق کتاب رو ورق زده ای  کلکسیونی از   کتاب های رنگ و وارنگ داری  اما هنوز هم دودلی که میشه یا نمیشه اقای  تارم از 27 اذر شرو ع کرد  من هم از اون موقع شروع کنم رتبه برتر میشم  بذار  سریال های تلویزیون رو هم جارو کنم    فکر میکنید عاقب پوچی و بی هدفی چیست این که  روز کنکور برای  گرفتن کیک و ساندیس و خواب  ارام به  سر جلسه کنکور میری و خداییش کیف  میکنی اخر سر  رتبه ات میشه   شارز  رایتل و  مجبوری بری رشته سوسک شناسی  بخونی و ...... این ها عاقبت درس نخوندن  پس از این عاقبتت بترس   پس همین الان برخیز برو اینترنت و  تلگرام  واینساگرام و کلا ارتباطت را با فضای مجازی قطع کن  به من قول بده   که  دیگر انجمن نیایی برو ساعت خوابت رو درست کن چرا ساعت 2 نصفه  شب میخوابی وساعت 2 ظهر از خواب پا میشه  پس بهتره 6 ساعت بخوابی کافی ومفید از 12 شب به بعد درس خوندنت مفید به جاش ساعت 5 صبح از خواب بلند شو با پروردگارت  راز و نیار  کن و بشین بکوب درس بخون هر وقت که زنگ تفریحت شد برو قدم بزن به افکار پوچ و  واهی فکر نکن   من معدلم 10 است و یا  جمعیت تجربی بالا است و ....  بهت مزده میدهم که خیلی ها به خاطر جام جهانی سست  میشن و ترازاشون افت میکنه پس این بهترین و اخرین فرصتی که تو برای ساختن دور نما ی زندگی ات را داری پس بجنگ


از نیت خیر و نظر ارزشمند تون سپاسگزاریم

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

اونایی که کلا ادمای درسخونی نیستن نگاه میکنن .اونایی که درس خون بودن تا الآن جام جهانی و ترامپ و زلزله چه میدونن کیلو چنده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## vivabarca

من حساب کردم...گروهی رو از دست میدیم ولی بقیه رو میتونیم ببینیم :Yahoo (94): 
ولی انصافا قبولی دخترا وحشتناک بیشتر میشه ها امسال  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Masterofjoint

تاریخ هاشون کی هست؟

----------


## amirhossien000

اصلا هم به نظرم اینطور نیست...بازی ها 24 خرداد هست ک اون تایم برا جمع بندیه ک کلا زیاد وقت نمگیره چون یادگیری نیست ک بخوای اذیت شیم...برا من حداقل اینجوریه و جمع بندیه بقیه رو نمیدونم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ehsan-en1

*خدایی به چه چیزایی که فک نمیکنین*

----------


## Mojgan*M

> من حساب کردم...گروهی رو از دست میدیم ولی بقیه رو میتونیم ببینیم
> ولی انصافا قبولی دخترا وحشتناک بیشتر میشه ها امسال


دادا مگ فق شما پسرا فوتبال میبینین؟؟ o__O
بهرحال یران ک حذف میشد برام اون مهم نبود ایتالیام ک نیس :Yahoo (21):   کنکورم ک هست 
فقط استقلالو میشه دید دیگ ک اونم شفر هی شهباز زاده میذاره :Yahoo (21): 
ولی اره خیلیا شفت گونه پا میشن جام جهانی میبینن جا درس-__-

----------


## Mojgan*M

> اصلا هم به نظرم اینطور نیست...بازی ها 24 خرداد هست ک اون تایم برا جمع بندیه ک کلا زیاد وقت نمگیره چون یادگیری نیست ک بخوای اذیت شیم...برا من حداقل اینجوریه و جمع بندیه بقیه رو نمیدونم


اون تایم دقیقا وقتیه که همه ساعت مطالعه ها از 8 و 10 میره رو 14-15 -__-
ایشالا شمام موفق باشی

----------


## Pa__r__sa

بشینید درستونو بخونید یچیز بشید اون موقع بجایه اینکه از تلویزیون ببینید پا میشید میرید اونجا تو استادیوم تماشا میکنید

----------


## Pasteur

من موندم این جور تاپیکا چه جوری به ذهن rakhsh میرسه

----------


## sun2016

این تب قرعه کشی می خوابه تا فردا

بازی ها هم اخر خرداد هست و یه هفته بعدش کنکور
اونوقت هرکسی تو فکر خودش هست نه اینکه 20 نفر بدو بدو دنبال یه توپ باشن ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اصلا نگران نباشید بازی های خوب بعد از کنکوره!!!

----------


## amir.jad

مرحله گروهي كشك كيه باو  :Yahoo (4): 
Just main event 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _fatemeh_

سیاه لشکرای کنکور نگاه میکنن بازیا رو  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mina_77

خدایی تاپیک ارسلان یزدچیت و مایتعلقاتش پرمحتوا تر بود :Yahoo (23): 

آخه دیگه به چی که فکر نمیکنی تو

----------


## saeed211

خو اولا ادم کنکوری ک فک نکنم ب جز بازی های ایران بازی خاصیرو ببینه
جز مثلا اسپانیا پرتغال
ک جزو بازی های حساسه مرحله گروهیه
ایرانم ی بازیش افتاده 4 تیر ینی بعد کنکور
میمونه دو تا نود دقیقه
اگه اون دو تا میخواد منو خوشبخت کنه
من نمیخامش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohsen..

> خو اولا ادم کنکوری ک فک نکنم ب جز بازی های ایران بازی خاصیرو ببینه
> جز مثلا اسپانیا پرتغال
> ک جزو بازی های حساسه مرحله گروهیه
> ایرانم ی بازیش افتاده 4 تیر ینی بعد کنکور
> میمونه دو تا نود دقیقه
> اگه اون دو تا میخواد منو خوشبخت کنه
> من نمیخامش


مگه کنکورتجربی 8 تیر نیست؟

----------


## saeed211

> مگه کنکورتجربی 8 تیر نیست؟


 :Yahoo (4): نمیدونم خدا میدونه

----------


## mohsen..

> نمیدونم خدا میدونه


8تیره دیگه
سنجش اعلام کرد
همه بازیای گروهی قبل کنکور میوفته

----------


## saeed211

> 8تیره دیگه
> سنجش اعلام کرد
> همه بازیای گروهی قبل کنکور میوفته


خو اصن س تا نود دیقه
 :Yahoo (4): کی ب کیه

----------


## mohsen..

> خو اصن س تا نود دیقه
> کی ب کیه


اسپانیا پرتقال چی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

> اسپانیا پرتقال چی؟


 :Yahoo (4): نتیجشو میبینیم دیه

----------


## mohsen..

> نتیجشو میبینیم دیه


اصلا کنکورو  برات اوردم جلوتر 8 تیر گذاشتم
همه رو ببین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

والله اونی که با جام جهانی  قراره  از درس عقب بیفته فکر نکنم تو رنج پایین تر از 50000 کشوری باشه. پس بعله برا کسی که فکر میکنه الان جزو 50-60 هزاره فرصت خوبیه یکم بیاره پاییت تر.  :Yahoo (4): 
من خودم اخرین مسابقه فوتبالی که دیدم. ایران. ارزانتین بود. در ضمن کلا 3 تا 90 دقیقه اس دیگه :Yahoo (4): . شما کلا میخوای چه قدر بیفتی جلو تو این 4 ساعت.

----------


## ali.sn

اینو بدونین کسی که هدف داره و داره برای اون میجنگه هیچ چیز دیگه ای براش جذابیت نداره.اونایی که به خاطر فوتبال درس رو رها میکنن اغلب سیاهی لشکرن و نه رقیب

----------


## Masterofjoint

با این گروه بندی هیچکی نگا نمیکنه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Mammad_

> با این گروه بندی هیچکی نگا نمیکنه


اتفاقا جذاب تره ک
مثلا ایران نجریه جذاب تره یا ایران پرتغال ؟؟

----------


## zahed.

> اگر با پرو و مراکش و لهستان بودیم شاید
> ولی با این گروه  خود کیروشم نمیره روسیه که بازیو نبینه ولک : ))


در عوضش کیف کن با بازیا مخصوصا اسپانیا که خودمم دوست داشتم مقابل اسپانیا بازی کنیم
کلا جام جهانی امسال سه بازیو میبینم اونم بازیای ایرانه دور حذفیم بعد کنکوره بد نیست به خدا
 بعد کنکور میشنم قشنگ خستگی در میکنم با فوتبال دیدن جور یک سال رو میکشم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zahed.

> اینو بدونین کسی که هدف داره و داره برای اون میجنگه هیچ چیز دیگه ای براش جذابیت نداره.اونایی که به خاطر فوتبال درس رو رها میکنن اغلب سیاهی لشکرن و نه رقیب


شما دوست نداری نگاه نکن ولی من نگاه میکنم بازیای ایرانو پزشکیم قبول میشم هفته ای یک الی دو بازیم الان فوتبال میبینم نمیتونی خودتو کنترل کنی نگاه نکن

----------


## ali.sn

> شما دوست نداری نگاه نکن ولی من نگاه میکنم بازیای ایرانو پزشکیم قبول میشم هفته ای یک الی دو بازیم الان فوتبال میبینم نمیتونی خودتو کنترل کنی نگاه نکن


من به فوتبال علاقه ای ندارم که نگاه کنم.بله پانصد و هشتاد هزار نفر سال قبل همگی میخواستن پزشکی قبول شن.یکیم من اغلب گفتم نه همه با دقت بخون دکتر

----------


## ascetic

نابود شدم اصلا 
یکم فکر کن بعد اظهار فضل کن عزیزم

----------


## sepehrganji

دوستان درست میگن کسی که میخواد با 4 - 5 تا 90 دقیقه عقب بیفته رتبش زیر 5000000000000 نخواهد بود !
این واژه سیاهی لشکر رو هم به کار نبرین زشته هرکسی به حد وسع خودش تلاش می کنه
به نظرم اگه همه چی در کنار هم با برنامه باشه آدم خیلی موفق هستش تا این که همش درس درس درس

----------


## mehrab98

کسی ک درس خون باشه ، با جام جهانی و بی جام جهانی درسشو میخونه... 
بعله رتبه۴۰ هزارو شاید بشه کرد ۳۰ هزار ! 
فقط خوشم میاد چ تاپیکایی میزنید و چ استدلالایی دارید.

----------


## Mehran1378

کسی  ک #عاشق فوتبال باشه میتونه خیلی راحت به جا7 صبح 5:30 پاشه  تو اون 3 روز بازیای ایران !
تعطیلی همه ی علاقه ها و سرگرمی های  زندگی تو دوان کنکور جوگیری ای بیش نیس!
به شخصه روزای بازی دو تیم محبوبم یعنی استقلال
 و آرسنال صبح 1ونیم ساعت زودتر استارت میزنم و هیچ مشکلی نیس تو اون روز!

----------


## Mehran1378

> این تب قرعه کشی می خوابه تا فردا
> 
> بازی ها هم اخر خرداد هست و یه هفته بعدش کنکور
> اونوقت هرکسی تو فکر خودش هست نه اینکه 20 نفر بدو بدو دنبال یه توپ باشن ببینیم چی میشه


تعریف سخیفتون از فوتبال نیشون دهنده اینکه هیچ چیزی از این معجزه تاریخ نمیدونین!
اگر به چیزی علاقه ندارین دلیل نمیشه اونو بی ارزش و سخیف نشون بدین! 
#ارادتمند

----------


## mehdimhm

پست استارتر دیدم گفتم عیب نداره یکی بیشتر نیست :Yahoo (110): 
بعد که پستای تو تاپیک دیدم از آینده ایران ناامید شدم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sun2016

> تعریف سخیفتون از فوتبال نیشون دهنده اینکه هیچ چیزی از این معجزه تاریخ نمیدونین!
> اگر به چیزی علاقه ندارین دلیل نمیشه اونو بی ارزش و سخیف نشون بدین! 
> #ارادتمند


درست میگی معذرت می خوام

----------


## DARKSIDER

> جام جهانی بهترین فرصت  برای سبقت گرفتن است


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## halsey

_کسی که با جام جهانی عقب بیفته همون بهتره که کلا کنکور نده!
اصن مگه چنتا بازیش قبل کنکوره:/

این تاپیکای لوس چیه!_

----------


## zahed.

> کسی  ک #عاشق فوتبال باشه میتونه خیلی راحت به جا7 صبح 5:30 پاشه  تو اون 3 روز بازیای ایران !
> تعطیلی همه ی علاقه ها و سرگرمی های  زندگی تو دوان کنکور جوگیری ای بیش نیس!
> به شخصه روزای بازی دو تیم محبوبم یعنی استقلال
>  و آرسنال صبح 1ونیم ساعت زودتر استارت میزنم و هیچ مشکلی نیس تو اون روز!


چه اشتراکی بزن قدش فقط استقلال رو موافق نیستم
راستی واست درخواست دوستی مو فرستادم

----------


## ali.sn

> 


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zahed.

> من به فوتبال علاقه ای ندارم که نگاه کنم.بله پانصد و هشتاد هزار نفر سال قبل همگی میخواستن پزشکی قبول شن.یکیم من اغلب گفتم نه همه با دقت بخون دکتر


اتفاقا اکثر اونایی که رتبه برتر شدن نه فقط پزشکی فوتبالی بودن اونم شدید نمونه بارز عادل فردوسی پور رتبه 68 کنکور ریاضی

----------


## ali.sn

> اتفاقا اکثر اونایی که رتبه برتر شدن نه فقط پزشکی فوتبالی بودن اونم شدید نمونه بارز عادل فردوسی پور رتبه 68 کنکور ریاضی


برادر من هرچقدر میخوای فوتبال نگاه کن من فقط نظرمو گفتم.اما اینم اینم بدون اکثر کسایی که قبول نمیشن هم فوتبالین :Yahoo (76): .البته اگه به درس اسیبی نزنه عیبی نداره

----------


## Masterofjoint

> اتفاقا جذاب تره ک
> مثلا ایران نجریه جذاب تره یا ایران پرتغال ؟؟


البته اره اگه خوب بازی کنن

----------


## Masterofjoint

البته کسی علاقه داشته هم کنکورشو میده هم فوتبالشو نگا میکنه  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## zhe

حالا کو تا اونموقع.معلوم نیس فردا کی مرده اس که زنده :Yahoo (110): 

بعدم سه تا بازی ایران هر کدوم نود دیقه کلا پنج ساعت نمیشه،هر کی واقعا بخواد ببینه و به درسشم آسیب نرسه یه هفته قبلش صبحا یه ساعت زودتر بلند میشه که جبران کنه.

----------


## zamina

> حالا کو تا اونموقع.معلوم نیس فردا کی مرده اس که زنده
> 
> بعدم سه تا بازی ایران هر کدوم نود دیقه کلا پنج ساعت نمیشه،هر کی واقعا بخواد ببینه و به درسشم آسیب نرسه یه هفته قبلش صبحا یه ساعت زودتر بلند میشه که جبران کنه.


مطمعنی به درست اسیب نزد :Yahoo (9):

----------

